
The Living Truth: On Alexander Herzen - lermontov
http://berlinbooks.org/brb/2016/12/the-living-truth/
======
schoen
There are three plays by Tom Stoppard about Herzen.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Coast_of_Utopia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Coast_of_Utopia)

I saw them last year and I remember finding the subject matter daunting
because it was so much complex material and still represented such an
abbreviated, high-level view of his life and times!

Also, there's a huge amount of tragedy there.

~~~
sorokod
The plays are a very good read with the added bonus that you can read at your
own pace.

